# Max Recommended Stem Spacers on 595?



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello, I am finalizing my build and wanted to know what the maximum recommended spacer height is for the fork/stem on the 595 and then I will be cutting... i am tall so i need to maximize it in order to minimize the seat/stem drop as much as possible, but i also don't want to be at or over the safe limit so i am just trying to find out where that is.

thanks


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info..*

The headset on the 595 adds about 20mm to the head tube length and LOOK usually includes 3cm of spacer to place under the stem, as required. I f you need more than that, a different stem angle might be a better idea.


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks. So in other words, stick with the spacers supplied and don;t add much more to it?


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

General rule of thumb is not to exceed the dia of fork steering tube which translates to 1-1/8 inch or 30mm (3cm).


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Interesting rule, never heard that, makes sense to the eye though, thanks.


----------

